# Graver une IMG sur CD avec LC475



## Alexandrie (29 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, j'essaye de graver sur un CD une img d'un MAC OS 8 sur un CD, sans succès. Quelqu'un pourrai m'expliquer, pas à pas, comment faire ?
J'ai déjà foiré 12 CD. Merci.


----------



## Alexandrie (29 Janvier 2021)

J'utilise ToastDeluxe 4.1.3 et un OS 7,6


----------



## Big Ben (29 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Un LC475 n’est clairement pas la machine adaptée à ce genre de tâche.

Il vaut mieux passer par une machine récente et utiliser une faible vitesse de gravure. (Du 4x très grand maximum).

Il n’est généralement pas nécessaire de passer par le gravure d’un cd sauf cas spécifique.

Le contenu de l’installateur OS 8 peut être mis sur un disque externe pour l’installer par exemple.

Avec un peu plus de contexte il sera facile de t’aiguiller vers des solutions sans cd.


----------



## Alexandrie (29 Janvier 2021)

D'accord, je comprends mais le but serait de réussir à graver avec cette machine. C'est possible ou j'abandonne ?


----------



## Big Ben (29 Janvier 2021)

C’est dans l’absolu pas impossible, pas strictement impossible, il faut juste être prêt à foutre en l’air pas mal de cd, avoir la patience et l’envie. Il n’y a clairement aucune nécessité de passer par cette machine pour graver un CD.

Déjà est-ce sûr que ces cd n’ont pas bien été gravés? Y’a eu un message d’erreur ou ils ne sont pas bootables?
Si non bootable, depuis quelle machine?

Quel type de CD utilisé +R? -R? +RW? -RW?
Avec quel graveur, de quelle année, avec quel firmware?


----------



## Alexandrie (29 Janvier 2021)

D'accord, réponse Dimanche soir ou Lundi, je suis obligé de me déconnecter là.... Merci


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Janvier 2021)

Faire un CD Système bootable pour un Mac 68K c'est pas si simple.

D'abord, les CD gravés à l'époque il n'y en avait pas, ça c'est vraiment déployer à la fin des années 90 et les vieux lecteurs CD de l'époque ont parfois un peu de mal à la lire et encore moins à booter dessus.

En plus les CD Système Apple de l'époque sont un peu particulier, en plus d'avoir une partition en HFS (pas HFS+ sinon ça boot pas sur les Mac 68k), ils ont une partition particulière avec le driver nécessaire pour leur permettre de booter, comme un disque dur.

Tout dépend de l'image que tu as récupéré. Au moment de créer l'image il faut récupérer le CD complet avec le boot.
Je les fais avec sous 9, avec DiskCopy (6.5) -> je fais une copie du CD ("Create Image for Device...>Format : CD-R master"), et je la graves tel quel avec Toast.

Sinon, avec Toast 4, de mémoire, tu as une option à cocher "Bootable" qui permet de créer cette partition et Toast y met son driver CD, qui à l'avantage d'être compatible avec la plupart des lecteurs, même ceux non-Apple.


----------



## dandu (30 Janvier 2021)

Sur un LC 475, faut essayer de graver en 1x en espérant que le disque dur suive, c'est pas si évident sur ce genre de machines, surtout vu l'âge

Par contre, sur les machines modernes, je grave des CD au maximum du graveur (un Apple de MBA) et j'ai jamais de soucis de lecture, et j'en ai même fait pour le lecteur CD 1x à caddy


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2021)

Toutefois, sur les machines récentes, j'ai noté (à toutes vitesses de gravure) un problème : les CD, principalement audio, mais pas que, gravés avec un combo ou un superdrive ont tendance à avoir une durée de vie assez courte, surtout lorsque la lecture arrive dans la périphérie du CD (par exemple, les derniers morceaux enregistrés sur un CD audio deviennent assez rapidement (quelques mois) illisibles.

J'ai numérisé ma collection de vinyles, gravée ensuite sur CD, ceux gravés avec un graveur de CD, il y a plus de 20 ans pour les premiers, sont toujours intégralement lisibles, alors que ceux gravés (toujours en 4x pour les audio, la vitesse minimale proposée) sur un combo ou un superdrive sont tous plus ou moins (le nombre de pistes perdues varie d'un disque à l'autre) illisibles (pas de panique, j'ai toujours les vinyles, et les MP3).


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Janvier 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Sur un LC 475, faut essayer de graver en 1x en espérant que le disque dur suive, c'est pas si évident sur ce genre de machines, surtout vu l'âge
> 
> Par contre, sur les machines modernes, je grave des CD au maximum du graveur (un Apple de MBA) et j'ai jamais de soucis de lecture, et j'en ai même fait pour le lecteur CD 1x à caddy


Sur mon iMac sous Mojave, avec le graveur externe Apple, j'arrive aussi à graver des CD en HFS (avec Toast 10), qui sont lisible avec les premiers lecteurs (interne ou externe), sur un Mac SE par exemple. 
Mais sur certains lecteurs (les premiers comme ceux à caddie par exemple) ça passe pas toujours... peut-être des lecteurs un peu fatigués...


----------



## magicPDF (31 Janvier 2021)

J'ai toujours l'image disque du système 8.6 (installé, il y a juste à le copier) de mon vieux LC 475.
Si ça t'intéresse je peux te l'envoyer, contacte moi par MP car je ne passe pas souvent dans ce forum.


----------



## Alexandrie (1 Février 2021)

Salut à tous, résultat des courses :
Grace à vos conseils, j'ai pu graver une IMG 7.6 sur un CD avec un Quadra 650( OS8)Lecteur et graveur Panasonic CW-7502 monté interne et avec un LC475 ( OS7.6)Lecteur et graveur Yamaha CRW 64165 monté externe. Les CD gravés ne sont pas bootables directement, ce sera por une autre fois, mais installés sur Disque dur ou sur ZIP 100 : Oui, je peux démarrer les 2 Mac.
Ça a marché avec Toast 3.5.7, pas avec Toast 6.5, surement pour le OS utilisé. Je savais que le Quadra 650 pouvait le faire mais c'est un grand résultat avec le LC475 surtout avec un Lecteur Graveur SCSI mais inconnu.
Je dois essayer la manière Toast 10 de gpbonneau avec Mojave.
Merci à tous, en tout cas je reste connecté pour plus de nouvelles.
Pour magicPDF : comment contacte t'on par MP ???


----------



## peyret (2 Février 2021)

Alexandrie a dit:


> Pour magicPDF : comment contacte t'on par MP ???


Salut,

...le passage sur son avatar ouvre une fenêtre qui contient le bouton "conversation" , clic dessus pour MP


----------

